# Training 2 yr old on leash same as puppy???



## Vjrocha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I've been reading other posts about training your puppy on a leash, but does it work for older dogs as well? She's newly adopted (5 days) and was at the center for 8 months so I also don't want to do too much too soon and overwhelm her but at the same time I need to run her. We try to take her on walks/runs but she's pulling us. She won't stay close. If my son is riding his bike, it's even worse. Thanks for you help!

-Valerie


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Valerie, how about a halti type head collar? I imagine similar products are available outside the Uk?
It takes the dog a while to get used to having a head collar on their face,but at least she won't be able to pull your arms out of the sockets!
Good luck!


----------



## Vjrocha (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you!!! I'll look in to that!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Brrrrrr.... looks matter.. go with wide martingale hound style collar, instead. 

Their neck is sooo long, hound collars protect them better and don't look scary.


----------

